# a question from a beginner.



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

why do my chickens wipe their beaks on the floor? the seem to wipe them from side to side?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

anyone? is it normal behaviour ?


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

They are cleaning the sides of their beaks, it also helps keep the beak in shape. the beak constantly growing so they have to 'sharpen it' to keep it from over growing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

They are just cleaning their beaks. Just like if you got food on your face and wiped it clean.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, it is normal ...


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, perfectly normal. They do it when they are eating something "squishy" like yogurt or soft strawberries and it sticks to their beaks


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Lovely. Thanks. Was wondering if it was normal. So that's put my mind at rest now.


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

I love it when they do that; I tell people who have never seen it that they are finished eating and wiping their beaks cleans from any food spillage.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

was watching them doing it today, its very cute lol


----------

